# Anyone dont want to work because of the social aspects?



## modusPonens (Apr 19, 2014)

Believe me I would like a job but I just cant stand the socialising aspect which comes part of work like making small talk and getting involved in conversations, that's the reason why I left my last job i realised how different I was to everyone else, I was just too quiet and it was just awkward & uncomfortable working there

I just don't have the motivation to apply for jobs because of this, anyone else have the same problem


----------



## Imbored21 (Jun 18, 2012)

Yup, and eating lunch. Work is like high school all over again. That's why i'm never working ever again.


----------



## Mattsy94 (Feb 11, 2013)

Yeah, I feel like just because I'm quiet that certain people think I'm stuck up or something. There seems to be a stigma against being quiet in the workplace. Some guys in my job were making fun of people with Aspergers who "can't hold a conversation" and I was offended because I've always suspected I have the condition. Of course I didn't mention it because that would've been a death sentence. You can even see it in job advertisements. Employers are always looking for "good social skills" and all that bullcrap. They try to root out the socially anxious people.


----------



## meandernorth (Nov 12, 2014)

Perhaps a job with cubicles could help? I worked in Data Entry and, aside from morning pleasantries, there really wasn't that much chatting. We had plenty of work to do.


----------



## BlueDay (May 6, 2014)

shorefog said:


> Perhaps a job with cubicles could help? I worked in Data Entry and, aside from morning pleasantries, there really wasn't that much chatting. We had plenty of work to do.


Same thing at a call center I worked at. When not on break/lunch, you were on the phone. I actually would have liked the free time to talk to co-workers more!


----------



## thinkstoomuch101 (Jun 7, 2012)

i can totally relate to the OP.

I used to eat my lunch in my car when i was at work. There was a crew i worked with, and i was considered *"Not a team player"* because i didn't go to the xmas parties, drinking, and socializing after work.

I would take shifts they hated, fill in to work for people that called in sick, or stay late to help out.

As a medical contractor, we're supposed to get in do our job and leave.. or so i thought. 5 years later, when i had to go back to that facility - I found out they put that "phrase" on my post evaluation.


----------



## dgodfrey (Oct 11, 2013)

Yeah I understand how you're feeling. I'm very shy and reticent at work. I feel the awkward tension whenever things get silent because my two coworkers who have known each other for over a year are stuck in this room with a quiet guy who looks mad all the time.


----------



## mcmuffinme (Mar 12, 2010)

Find a career path where you can work alone, or relatively alone, like a chemist, or a technician, or an automechanic, or some sh-t. It's hell and a half at the office.


----------



## SilentLyric (Aug 20, 2012)

Imbored21 said:


> Yup, and eating lunch. Work is like high school all over again. That's why i'm never working ever again.


yeah. it's weird how some things never change.

without my phone, I would just eat lunch in my car. or something.


----------



## modusPonens (Apr 19, 2014)

dgodfrey said:


> Yeah I understand how you're feeling. I'm very shy and reticent at work. I feel the awkward tension whenever things get silent because my two coworkers who have known each other for over a year and suck in this room with a quiet guy who looks mad all the time.


yeah i was in the same situation at work, I was put in an office with 3 other people who knew each other for like 10 years so it was always gonna be hard for me especially with my social anxiety


----------



## jmjheart (Nov 7, 2013)

Yes this is precisely why I want to work from the internet, like be a blogger or Youtuber. Or both lol. I'd rather not feel awkward or anxious at work all the time talking with people.


----------



## Hayman (Dec 27, 2014)

The social aspect is the biggest worry for me at work. The actual working aspect doesn't really bother me as such. It's the people. Having to make small talk with people that I would otherwise wouldn't have anything to do with or in some cases, even cross the street to avoid.

They don’t like me and I don't like them. When I first started in my current job they were fairly welcoming to me but within a couple of weeks they had me figured out and their attitudes slowly descended into how everyone else treats me. I'm talked to like a child, snubbed, laughed at or completely ignored. Always one of these four, or a combination of them. Never, ever anything else. I've tried to mix-in with them and even forced myself to go to a few events outside of work with them. It's not made a shred of difference, therefore I no longer bother to even try with them. They no longer invite me and that suits me down to the ground. Like with other people, it's pointless for me to even try. I'm just not a person who mixes with people...or people simply see something so horrific in me that they can't possibly be seen being sensible around me.

If I could work alone, believe me I would. It would suit me down to the ground. Even if I could have my own office in my current job and no land line telephone to answer, that alone would improve matters considerably. I'm reasonably happy in my current job. I just absolutely loathe the socialising aspect. It's an aspect I've failed at all my life and continue to do so. I don't know why I should keep on trying at something that my character simply doesn't accommodate.

As I keep on saying in work-related topics - roll on retirement. That's my ultimate goal in life. To retire.


----------



## Stookified666 (Jan 6, 2015)

I can def relate to this. I know I couldn't work a deskjob too much drama and chit chat. So for me I found a job in gardening and you may think really that must not pay at all. But to tbh it pays not too bad because I am a hard working, progressed through inquisitiveness. 

For me this is an ideal job cause I am a lil shy etc.. But at my year end review last year I told them about my anxiety and they were very understanding and it helped them to understand my personality at work so that they could try to help me to grow with their company. It was a big risk but I had been with them for only half a year and it really helped to let it off my chest so that they could understand that Its not that I don't like them or the crew its just where I am at in life right now. Being able to work outdoors is godsent for me because it makes me feel calm and I get a workout.

Despite me being the least talkative in the group of 7 they still really like me and are excited that I chose to come back to their company. I feel in some landscaping/garden companies the bosses and coworkers are pretty caring and not as cutthroat as other industries.


----------



## PaTrYcK (Jun 2, 2013)

Yup, I've been dreading the social aspects of working since High School. I work as a custodian at a therapy center and you would think I wouldn't get too much **** for having poor social skills, but unfortunately, I do. I've told my boss about my anxiety and how hard it is for me to socialize comfortably, but he still just doesn't understand what it's like, he always tells me to "stop being so serious", "just relax", and "say hi and smile more". Which irritates me because that's exactly what I'm trying to do in my head, but my anxiety is too crippling. I've told him that I prefer working by myself, as I feel I can concentrate better, but he's worried that I'm just being anti-social and isolating myself. It's all so frustrating, I hope I can find a job where my coworkers aren't all extroverts.


----------



## sqiee22 (Jan 27, 2015)

Yeah definitely, I feel that in some companies people just don't want to accommodate new friendships.

I actually tried to be friends with other temps and they just had this 'wtf' attitude :bah

I think the key to this is, is finding a company culture that suits you.


----------



## jim11 (May 23, 2011)

I'm more like don't like to work because of the work (responsibilities).


----------



## CheesePlease (Feb 12, 2012)

Small talk is the scariest part of my job. I feel like a robot because I deal with people that come in every day but I hardly ever say more than "Hi, how are you?" and when I say a little more, the conversation tends to die quickly. Luckily most people don't really bother me. They've realized I'm a person that likes to keep to myself and don't bombard me with questions and stuff. I guess it really depends on where you work.

I've done better with co-workers. The fact that I'm not afraid to be myself with some of them is crazy because I was scared I would never be that open. I just have trouble converting from co-workers to friends. They feel like friends but then I realize I haven't spent any time with them outside of work. They've gone out in groups but it always happens when I have a day off or I leave early. It makes me feel left out, like i'm in middle school or high school again. 

I don't really know how to ask people to hang out and such without it being awkward.


----------



## iCod (Feb 17, 2015)

I wont succeed in any job. They all require you to talk to other people. I can't do that. Therefore, yes.


----------



## 2Milk (Oct 29, 2014)

I wish there was a job where i was given a list of task (that did not involve talking), i completed the tasks, the person leaves my money on the table, i take it and go home.


----------

